# AAPL crushes earnings



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

$28.5B rev vs $25B est

$7.79/share vs $5.85/share est


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

That's 13 straight quarters, right?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

$401 +24 after hours. 

Thanks to everyone saying how much they love their i-stuff, it was enough to get me to buy some shares...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> $401 +24 after hours.
> 
> Thanks to everyone saying how much they love their i-stuff, it was enough to get me to buy some shares...


I have been playing APPL options at earnings for a couple of quarters. Will probably double my money on this quarter.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

From TUAW: 

-iPhone sales up 142%, iPad sales grow 183%. 20% decline in iPod sales.
-20.34 million iPhones sold in the quarter. 9.25 million iPads. INCREDIBLE! Net Profit of $7.31 billion ($7.79 per diluted share)

Wow.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Most impressive. If only I'd bought back in the '80s...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Most impressive. If only I'd bought back in the '80s...


You wouldn't need to work today. 

It has grown over 10,000% since it went to market.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wonder how many sold in the dark days. I remember being asked how long I thought Apple had before they went under. Or Ronald Wayne, the third founder that sold his portion of the company for $2500.


----------

